# For my brother, Jeff



## kwilbourn (May 4, 2011)

My brother Jeff was just involved in a motorcycle accident this afternoon.  He has just been transported to the hospital in Corsicana.  That's all the information I have at this time, but please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Brent Heilman (May 4, 2011)

I will definitely do that Brother. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family that all will be well.


----------



## kwilbourn (May 4, 2011)

Brent, thank you kindly.

Encouraging news coming in from my sister-in-law.  He's awake, talking, and able to move everything.  It does appear he has broken a couple vertebrae in his back; will be transferred to Dallas tonight for further treatment.


----------



## Brent Heilman (May 4, 2011)

Great to hear some good news. I had a friend that on his first day of having a motorcycle license wrecked his and broke a couple of vertebrae in his neck and back. He was back to work withing 3 weeks. I hope the prognosis is at least this good but more hopefully better. Good luck to him and your family in this trying time.


----------



## Bro. Bennett (May 4, 2011)

Prayers to the Great Healer on behalf of your brother.. Amen..


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 4, 2011)

Prayers Sent.


----------



## MikeMay (May 4, 2011)

Prayers sent for your brother and you and your family....


----------



## Tony Siciliano (May 4, 2011)

Your family is in my prayers...


----------



## Bill Lins (May 4, 2011)

Ours also.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (May 5, 2011)

Prayers for you, your brother, and the rest of the family are on the way, Brother....


----------



## kwilbourn (May 5, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the kind words and prayers.  They have fitted Jeff with a back brace due to the injuries he suffered.  The prognosis is very good, and he should be out of the hospital before the weekend.  Please continue to keep him in your thoughts and prayers in the weeks ahead as he works to return to good health.


----------



## Beathard (May 5, 2011)

Glad to hear he is doing better.  He will be in our prayers until you tell us he has fully recovered.  BTW, when did you graduate from TAMU?


----------



## kwilbourn (May 5, 2011)

I am class of 2004, as is my wife.  My brother is class of '92.  Lots of Ags in the family.


----------



## Beathard (May 5, 2011)

Daughter graduates next Friday - Class of 12 and 12th man supporter!  Son, goatrider on the MoT, starts in the Fall.


----------



## kwilbourn (May 5, 2011)

Beathard said:


> Daughter graduates next Friday - Class of 12 and 12th man supporter!



Congratulations to your daughter!  A year early?!



Beathard said:


> Son, goatrider on the MoT, starts in the Fall.



...and to your son as well!


----------



## S.Courtemanche (May 5, 2011)

Kevin, sorry to here this. I will keep your family in my prayers.

On a side note I am sure that you have herd, you were voted in this Monday congrats  I will not be there for your EA degree as I will be out of town on business sorry.

Steve


----------



## kwilbourn (May 5, 2011)

Steve, thanks; he is scheduled to come home tomorrow, and we finally managed to get his step-kids in to see him tonight.  

Safe travels to you!

 I'm definitely looking forward to the 16th


----------



## MikeMay (May 6, 2011)

kwilbourn said:


> he is scheduled to come home tomorrow, and we finally managed to get his step-kids in to see him tonight.



That's great!  Still prayin' though!


----------



## Beathard (May 6, 2011)

Did he make it home?


----------



## kwilbourn (May 6, 2011)

We checked jeff out of hospital late this afternoon. He is home and resting well. The doctors expect he will be in the back brace for 8-12 weeks, but he is mobile and doing quite well considering the circumstances.


----------



## Beathard (May 6, 2011)

That's fantastic. I am sure the family is happy to have him at home where they can take care of him.


----------



## jwhoff (May 7, 2011)

Same here.


----------



## kwilbourn (May 8, 2011)

Just a quick Sunday evening update; I've returned home after spending the last 4 days helping out around my brother's house.  His wife's sister, who works as a nurse will be staying with them for the next 2 weeks to help him through the day and take him to followups.  Overall, Jeff is doing well, and is standing and walking unassisted.  There probably won't be additional news until he has a visit with the spine specialist for additional x-rays in just over 2 weeks; but the entire family is grateful for God watching over Jeff during this time and very pleased that he is doing so well.


----------



## Beathard (May 8, 2011)

Fantastic news. Keep us up-to-date. He and your family are still in our prayers.


----------



## Bill Lins (May 8, 2011)

Great news! We'll keep praying for a quick & complete recovery.


----------

